# Bobcats 2007-2008 Schedule



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

LINK

1 nationally telivised game against the Jazz on ESPN. Damn, I thought we'd get a little more attention with the J-Rich/Gerald combo. 

Does anybody know if News14 Carolina is going to telivise the games locally again?

*News 14 Carolina*


> 11/04/07 6 PM at Miami
> 11/07/07 7 PM at Philadelphia
> 11/11/07 6 PM Houston
> 11/13/07 7 PM Miami
> ...


*My TV 12*


> 11/02/07 7:00 PM vs.Milwaukee
> 11/06/07 7:00 PM vs.Phoenix
> 11/23/07 7:00 PM vs.Orlando
> 11/27/07 7:30 PM vs.Miami
> ...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they have a choice they'll find something that's more widely available.News14 is owned by Time Warner and last year people who weren't TW customers only got a fraction of the games.They have to figure out some way to include potential fans instead of excluding them.

Heck TV is probably the most important thing for a new franchise that needs to expand it's fanbase,the Bobcats have an owner who became a billionaire from TV and they have done nothing except screw things up.At least News14 is better than in 2005-2006 when they had so many games on that weird hunting channel that I didn't even know I got until I accidentally turned the channel past a game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think they're still under the TW contract and can only telivise games on TW channels or atleast that's what I thought?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I didn't really look at the schedule before but aperantly because of the ACC tournament being held at Bobcats Arena (when are we going to get naming rights for this stadium...) our 2nd half is almost entirely road games.

So I guess we can count on Morrison doing horrible 1st half and great during the 2nd


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're going to be in deep doo doo if we can't get off to a great start.Apparently Bobcats Arena is going to be hosting the ACC,the CIAA and the NCAA tourneys.After the All Star break virtually everything is on the road.Between feb 23 and march 29 we play 14 road games and 4 home games.You look at it and you can't be thinking we're going to rack up a lot of wins,most of the teams we will play should be fairly good.
You see the four games in five nights at least once a year in the NBA,but usually you get back to back home games then you go on the road.Four games in five nights with all that flight time is really extreme.


> The Bobcats' 2007-08 schedule came out Thursday, and predictably this slate is back-loaded with road games. Actually, back-loaded doesn't quite frame the situation: It's skewed, with 25 of the final 38 games away from Charlotte.
> In one particularly vicious span in March, the Bobcats play 10 of 11 on the road. The finale of that run is four games in five nights, stretching from Utah to Los Angeles to the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

TV schedule added to first post


----------

